# Just For Future Reference...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Don't _ever_ ingest LA200.! :doh:  I was outside putting some LA200 topically on my buck's feet (he has a bit of hoof rot), and he wasn't keen on that idea! He shook his hind leg and that stuff went flying everywhere; including on my face. I didn't realize that it was on me until I licked it off my lips and felt the burning sensation! PANIC!!! I think I said something like, "Oh God help me!" as I dashed over to Bob's water bucket and started frantically trying to rinse my mouth out. Thankfully, it was just the tiniest drop that got in my mouth, but let me tell ya'... I wasn't feeling so good after that. After an hour I started feeling disoriented, and my vision became rather impaired (lost my sense of depth!). My stomach started churning, and I wondered if I was going to have to go into the ER to get some meds. But after drinking who knows how much water and apple juice, eating an apple, and taking some charcoal, I felt fine. But oy... I was gettin' concerned there!

So lesson learned: If you feel something on your lips, don't lick it off! :wink:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Had to laugh, cause I've done that before...but with Ivomec... I clearly remember thinking to myself "How in the heck am I going to explain this when I haul myself into the Dr's office?"... and I just kept imagining that Dr's face when I explained that I had accidentally ingested goat dewormer!?!?! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

This made me giggle (glad you're okay first). 
I've done the same thing with the Ivomec!! Figure I deworm myself about once a year 
And stabbed myself with LA200 talk about a panic attack!! 
Just a little finger stab, still makes you panicky though 

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: I haven't done that yet!...I did poke myself on a CDT shot...didn't hit the plunger though!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang... The only time I've done something like that was stabbing myself when I was trying to draw blood from Merry... 
I wonder if the La200 makes the goats feel the same way.... glad you're alright!!
oh and btw since when have you had a buck?
M.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAHAHA I've done it with Ivomec too. Glad I'm not alone. I end up putting the syringe top in my mouth and having ivomec on it...GROSS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man...that is scary.... I haven't had that happen either...but I tried vaccinating myself with CD& t by pricking my finger....LOL :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I deworm myself every year when we do the cattle....We use the pour on and I get it all over my hands so I figure it soaks into my skin some.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WoW! I would never have thought it would have that much of an effect!!! Glad you're alright.... I'll make a mental note.." dont ingest LA 200"...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Out of one tiny drop..wow. I will remember that.
Glad you are doing okay now. 

I have worked with chemicals and all kinds of finishing and refinishing stuff and know how it is with some chemicals.
Although maybe not the same thing but if striper can burn your face it will remove some taste buds.
I have also gotten striper in my eyes 3 times (still okay vision at 20/40) and know what mineral spirits, stain, and even car oil tastes like. Total YUCK !!! Chemicals are nasty stuff and chemical and certain drugs do not belong in your mouth...if only I could teach myself that., lol

I had a goat deworm me once, lol.
It was back when I used herbal wormer.
Most of the goat lick it off my hands but his one goat snorted in all over me and up my nose and in my mouth.
It was bitter and disgusting, although with that it is hard to get sick from it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you are ok! 
Haven't tried LA yet. I did the CDT finger prick thing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yikes! That is scary!!! I've gotten LA200 in my finger, but never in my mouth!! I've injected myself with just about everything... cdt, nuflor, nuflor gold, excenel and la200. LMAO But yeah, I always wonder when I'm going to end up in the ER for something, and then having to explain it.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:laugh: Well, I am SO glad to hear that I'm not the only person who has accidents with goat meds!! I haven't pricked myself with CDT yet, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time... 

Miranda, I got a buck last week! I'm not keeping him permanently though; just until May. His name is Bob. :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just have to chime in. I have quit taking the guard off of needles. Everytime I do I stab myself and bleed. I leave it to hubby since he does the injections anyway.
We have not ingested meds to my knowledge.........but...... and I will not go into detail.........
Shasta had scours BAD and gave her son a beautiful brown helmet. In trying to shower him off my hubby got a face full. (Maybe TMI?) Anyway, he wandered into the barn and muttered, "I hope whatever she has is not zoonosic."
Glad you knew to dilute with water and apple juice Caitlyn and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

In my first attempt at giving LA200 I poked the needle through the other side of the "tent" and squirted my 10 year old in the face. (just a few drops) Now I am extra glad I didn't get it in her eyes or mouth!

My gross out moment was when I was chipping ice last month. It had built up so that the gate wouldn't open more than a few inches. I was going away and needed things to work easily because our goat sitters were our moms - both in their 70's. Dutifully I went to chipping at that excrement infused ground ice. Little chips kept flying into my face and, dare I say it, even my mouth. I kept my mouth shut tight, but ice melts and drips, you know? I rinsed my mouth and brushed my teeth and used mouth wash etc... But I had a bad taste in my mouth all day long and really wondered about ecoli. *shudder*

Fortunately, I had no ill effects. But next time I think I'll add "ice chipping" to my Honey's chore list!


----------

